# Kapriver Outfitters - spring bear hunt



## Jwm_outdoors (Mar 21, 2018)

Has anyone hunted bear with kapRiver Outfitters (Kapuskasing Ontario)

I know they do an excellent wolf hunt but heard mixed reviews on the bear hunt 

Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

I don't have any experience, but I know that they were pretty active this year on the SCI auction circuit. Quite a few banquets had bear & wolf hunts available from Kap River. Might want to check out Hunt Report and see what they have to say.


----------



## Jwm_outdoors (Mar 21, 2018)

The only thing I can find is that they do a great wolf hunt. No information on the bear hunt


----------



## hot ticket II (Jun 2, 2008)

I hunted with them several years back for ducks and grouse. They did a decent job and the rates were very reasonable


----------



## Jwm_outdoors (Mar 21, 2018)

Anyone do a spring bear hunt with them this year?


----------

